

Railsconf 2008 Videos - luckystrike
http://www.railsenvy.com/2008/6/2/Railsconf-videos

======
icey
Does anyone know if the guys from confreaks were there? I really like their
method of recording conference videos.

~~~
cayblood
As one of the Confreaks owners, here's the lowdown: I attended RailsConf, but
unfortunately we were not contracted to record it. Hopefully they will record
it next year.

~~~
icey
Ah that's a shame. There's always hoping for next year though. I always check
your site first for conference videos after every conference, keep up the good
work!

